# strange browning shotgun



## NCGUY (May 14, 2010)

ANyone ever heard of a belgium Browning B2000. I recently got one and it loads from the side like a lever action. great shooting gun just weird. Thanks for the info


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Date Historic Information Serial Number Info 
1974-1975 1968 started using two digits for the date of manufacture which was followed by a one digit code that identified the type of B-2000.
D=20 gauge
C=12 gauge
Example: 00001C47 = A 1974 B-2000 12 ga. shotgun with a serial number of 00001 D=20 gauge
C=12 gauge 
1976-1980 In 1976 Browning re-standardized its serial number identification. The B-2000 was discontinued in 1980.
1. B-2000 Type 611=12 ga. & Mag. 12 ga.
631=20ga. & Mag. 20 ga.
641=Trap 12 ga.
6B1=Skeet 12 ga.
6B2=Skeet 20 ga. 
2. Date of Manufacture
is a two digit code Z=1
Y=2
X=3
W=4
V=5
T=6
R=7
P=8
N=9
M=0 
3. Serial Number 
beginning with 01001
at the start of each year. 
Serial 
Number Example:
641RT01001

This would be an B-2000 Trap 12 ga.,manufactured in 1976 with the serial number 01001


----------

